# Red light on coyotes



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

I am curious as to who as actually start (scanning) to finish (kill shot) has successfully used red lights to hunt coyotes. Not fox but coyotes. My experience the other night was not promising at all.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I did before I switched to night vision and thermal


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

doggk9 said:


> I did before I switched to night vision and thermal


Did you have a good success rate using red light? I don't mean to come off as a pessimist and already use digital night vision because i didn't have faith in it when I bought the red light years ago. Still don't!


----------



## wolf man (Jan 4, 2015)

I have had pretty good success with red lights.. shot this one tonight using the red lights. I have only had one time where a coyote was slightly spooked by the red beam directly in his eyes at 100yds


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

wolf man said:


> I have had pretty good success with red lights.. shot this one tonight using the red lights. I have only had one time where a coyote was slightly spooked by the red beam directly in his eyes at 100yds
> View attachment 239235


Do you mind explaining how you run your red light on a set? It it's too dark to use snow and the moon are you scanning almost constantly? Slow or fast pace scanning for eyes?


----------



## wolf man (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a headlight that is running constantly and I scan back and forth pretty quickly. Once I find eyes I lock on them and switch to the light mounted on the rifle


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I got by fine running a red headlamp to scan and then switching to my Photon up until I switched to thermal for scanning this year.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Last week had red light on 2 and it didn't bother them.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

wolf man said:


> I have a headlight that is running constantly and I scan back and forth pretty quickly. Once I find eyes I lock on them and switch to the light mounted on the rifle


I'm thinking of switching to a headlamp for scanning. Is it pretty easy to shut it off once you scan eyes?


----------



## wolf man (Jan 4, 2015)

wolverines said:


> I'm thinking of switching to a headlamp for scanning. Is it pretty easy to shut it off once you scan eyes?


Yup. Just a click of a button on the back of the light


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

wolverines said:


> I'm thinking of switching to a headlamp for scanning. Is it pretty easy to shut it off once you scan eyes?


Hand held scanning light is much better from my experience


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

A.M. General said:


> Hand held scanning light is much better from my experience


Care to elaborate?
After scanning by hand for the past few years, I'm thinking having my hands free would be much better when operating the call or transitioning to my rifle, not to mention less fatigue. I'm already looking back and forth where my light is, might as well have the light on my head at that point...


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

wolverines said:


> Care to elaborate?
> After scanning by hand for the past few years, I'm thinking having my hands free would be much better when operating the call or transitioning to my rifle, not to mention less fatigue. I'm already looking back and forth where my light is, might as well have the light on my head at that point...[/QUOTE


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Snow seems to get in my line of sight and your breath will too with a headlamp. I have both a headlamp and handheld and find myself using the handheld more often for those two reasons. Scanning with my gun just doesn't work with all the extra movement either[/QUOTE]


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

A.M. General said:


> Snow seems to get in my line of sight and your breath will too with a headlamp. I have both a headlamp and handheld and find myself using the handheld more often for those two reasons. Scanning with my gun just doesn't work with all the extra movement either


I guess I'll find out what works best for me next week. Just ordered a Wicked Lights ScanPro IC Night Hunting Headlamp in red from allpredatorcalls.com this afternoon.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

wolverines said:


> I guess I'll find out what works best for me next week. Just ordered a Wicked Lights ScanPro IC Night Hunting Headlamp in red from allpredatorcalls.com this afternoon.


Did you get the headlamp yet? Curious as to how you like it.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

A.M. General said:


> Did you get the headlamp yet? Curious as to how you like it.


Got it yesterday. Charged the batteries so it was later by time I got to mess with it. Took me a sec to figure out how to get the battery door open. Took it outside quick and works as advertised. On/off button is on the left, as well as an intensity dial. Dial on the right locks the light once it's set where you want (up-down). The flood is adjustable by rotating the bezel. I really like the idea of the halo gaurd but I won't know how effective it will be until I take it on a hunt. First impression is good. Price was reasonable and shipping was pretty quick.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

What was the model & price of that light wolverine? If you dont mind me asking. Thx


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Sprytle said:


> What was the model & price of that light wolverine? If you dont mind me asking. Thx


https://www.wickedhuntinglights.com/scanpro-ic-night-hunting-headlamps

Scroll down to find them.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Thank you.


----------

